# Employment visa issued with typing error



## Tameer (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

I finally got my visa today took 28days to issue, anyways i have a new problem, the entry permit has on my passport no has some a number missing (i mean typed B instead of 8)?? is this a major issue i contacted our PRO and said he is looking into it, has anyone experienced a similar problem, if it has to reprinted how long will it take??

Thanks guys


----------

